# Blueprints of the SS District of Columbia



## jfbeckham (Aug 9, 2018)

Attached is a part of the plans. My question is the dimension shown which is pointing to the frame, after the numbers is a symbol. Is that the symbol for Angle Iron?

I am building a scale 1:48 model of this ship and it appears the frames are steel.

Thanks

Jay Beckham


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Would it be channel iron?


----------



## Bill Morrison (May 25, 2013)

Hi Jay. As Engine Serang has suggested I would have gone for a channel but from my book of tables on B.S. channels and angles something does not tie up.
For a 6x3,1/2 channel in table no 15.3 but in unequal angles 6x3,1/2- 15.3 is shown as weight per foot for thickness 0.497. Will print tables, hope this can help.


----------



## submarine (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Jay, Looks like channel to me, but not in 21st. Machinery's Handbook.
This is 1924 ship building and may not be a structural steel standard.
Dave


----------



## Spence B (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi Jay. Both the description of the section and the symbol indicate a channel.

Iain


----------

